# Brake Fluid Flush on 1998 Passat - Volume?



## sudrabs3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry about the double post (B5 forum also)- I'm trying to do this today.....
1998 1.8T (March 1998 Build) Manual Transmission, Passat Sedan
I am about to do another brake fluid change. Last time I did it, I only needed 1 Liter of the ATE Super Blue. Reading the Bentley manual, it says that my build should take approximately 2.0 liters, with later (2000+ years) only needing 1.0 Liter to change. I am pretty sure I also flushed the clutch slave cylinder and that I really did flush everything out - easy to see with the blue color back then.
Now that I am changing back to ATE 200 Std, I am wondering if I really need to get a second liter of it to do it right.
Do I need 1 or 2 liters for the 1998 1.8t Passat, Manual transmission.
Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Fluid Flush on 1998 Passat - Volume? (sudrabs3)*

I've never used more than a quart to flush a brake system, and I always get to where clear fluid comes outa each bleeder so I'd say you're fine with a liter..if you want to have some top off fluid on the shelf ..you can get a small (12oz) bottle in addition to the quart that way you'll be toppin off with same stuff. My VW dealer sells VW fluid in 500ml bottles so you could get 3 of those to have a spare... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Fluid Flush on 1998 Passat - Volume? (sudrabs3)*

When I have the brake system open for service, I almost always use 2 qts/ltrs to make sure that everything is flushed and the air is all gone.
If you are just changing fluid, and are not worried about flushing/removing any crud buildup from the fluid lines, and you have not opened the system for service, 1 qt/liter might be enough.
Otherwise use, 2 qts/ltrs. It takes some fluid movement to get all the air and crud out.


----------

